# Is there someway to shoot a 1911 .22 to practice with instead of 45acp?



## Brenainn (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey folks - 

Maybe you all can help me out a little. I am getting into competition shooting (USPSA). As expensive as it is becoming to shoot, obviously it’s going to cost me a lot, but practicing is where I’ll be spending the most in ammo. 

Basically I am trying to find a tricky way around the expense of practicing. 

Normally I shoot a 1911 in 45acp. In competition. I’d like to find something that will allow me to still have the 1911 body style to duplicate actual comp. shooting, but somehow shoot .22 cal. Instead of 45s.

Since I want to eventually have a 9mm 1911 as well, would it be better for me to get one, and convert it over to a .22 for practice shooting? 

Does this seem like the most economical way to do this? (Keeping in mind that I also want to own a 1911 in 9mm). If so, does anyone know where I can start to look for good deals/combos, etc?

I’d like to not spend more than $500 dollars, but that may not be possible. I don’t know. This is where I can get some ideas, suggestions, examples, etc. from you guys.

Are there any other ways to do something like I am talking about?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=742983


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

What division are you competing in?

The minimum cartridge case dimension for handguns to be used in USPSA matches is 9x19 mm. The minimum bullet diameter is 9 mm. .22 loads will not provide realistic practice for speed drills.

Its your nickel. .22 rimfire conversion kits for 1911 consisting of upper assembly and mags are available from Kimber and STI.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

there are several 22 conversion kits for few $$
google 1911 22 conversion kits and several should pop up
kimber even makes an all aluminum 22lr in full sized 22 - black or polished - i almost bought one - still have it on my list


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A little bit of trivia here:

It was "Carbine" Williams, designer of the M1 carbine, who designed the "floating chamber" conversion for the Colt Government Model to convert it to .22 r.f. The floating chamber actuated the pistol in the same way a .45 round's firing did, and simulated the same recoil.

Most conversions now are straight blowback, not short recoil, thus do not feel the same. At least so I've been told, I've had little experience with the conversions.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have thought of reloading as a way to save some bucks? Just anther idea. For $500 you could get set and going. Good luck. :smt1099


----------

